# [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers (4-2)



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*2009 NBA Playoffs: First Round*















*[53-29]**[54-28]*
*4-2*







*Brooks | Artest | Battier | Scola | Yao*



*Key Bench Players*






















*Landry | Wafer | Lowry*





*Blake | Roy | Batum | Aldridge | Przybilla*



*Key Bench Players*






















*Oden | Outlaw | Fernandez*



*Season Series*: *Rockets 2-1 Blazers*
Season Game 1 (November 6th) - Rose Garden
*Blazers 101*, Rockets 99

Season Game 2 (February 24th) - Toyota Center
*Rockets 98*, Blazers 94

Season Game 3 (April 5th) - Toyota Center
*Rockets 102*, Blazers 88



*Stats Comparison*

*Rockets 90.3 (19th)* [Pace Factor] *Blazers 86.6 (30th)*
*Rockets 108.3 (15th)* [Offensive Rating] *Blazers 113.9 (1st)*
*Rockets 103.9 (4th)* [Defensive Rating] *Blazers 107.8 (13th)*



*Team Leaders*
*Yao (19.7)* [PPG] *Roy (22.6)*
*Yao (9.9)* [RPG] *Przybilla (8.7)*
*Lowry (3.4)* [APG] *Roy (5.1)*​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

*SCHEDULE*
Game 1 - *WIN 108-81* Recap Thread
Game 2 - *LOSS 103-107* Recap Thread 
Game 3 - *WIN 86-83* Recap Thread
Game 4 - *WIN 89-88* Recap Thread
Game 5 - *LOSS 77-88* Recap Thread
Game 6 - *WIN 92-76* Recap Thread​


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

Keys to the series:

Officiating on Yao - Pryzbilla is one of the best defensive centers in the league, but he's also known to get carried away with the flopping. On the other hand, Oden is among the most foul prone players in the league. Combine that with the way Yao is always ****ed over by the refs, and this becomes a cause for concern. If Yao could get 40% of the calls he can easily dominate.

Defending Roy - A steady dose of Artest and Battier should make life miserable for Roy.

Aldridge - His length bothers us, but he's not that strong. We can force him to take contested jumpers and I'll live with that

Outlaw - A real wildcard. They are times when for some odd reason he just doesn't miss. And he's just as clutch as Roy. 

Wafer's defense - Can't afford to lose his man. Don't want to be killed on backdoors. Also he has to close out better.

PG play - This is one of the few teams where it's no doubt that our PG tandem can outplay theirs.

Artest - Leave the superhero stuff to Captain America and Tony Stark.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

We should see a lot more of Chuck in this series.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

As Spaceman said, it all boils down to Yao and how hes played and officiated. Everything else we could contain, and Roy will have plenty to deal with when Artest and Battier are all over him.

But its all about Yao, and how he's played. Also, Artest's superhero stuff needs to really stop.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

*Houston*



> *What I like:* Home-court advantage is Portland's. Most of the other advantages belong to Houston.
> 
> Shane Battier and Ron Artest represent two top-shelf defenders to throw at Roy. The Blazers have struggled to cope with Yao Ming -- even with Joel Przybilla and Greg Oden as Portland's two-headed center -- and know that LaMarcus Aldridge will be hounded by the pesky Chuck Hayes in relief of Luis Scola. Backcourt speed (Aaron Brooks, Kyle Lowry, Von Wafer) is another Rockets strength.
> 
> ...



*Portland*



> *What I like:* The Blazers have so many commodities crucial to playoff success. Already.
> 
> They are feared on their home floor. They have Brandon Roy as a closer who has somehow earned that rep before he ever played in a playoff game. They also have copious amounts of length and depth to surround Roy.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/news?columnist=stein_marc&id=4073003


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

I completely understand the mindset of throwing the regular season out the door because the playoffs is the start of a new shortened season. Seriously!

Seriously, Houston won the regular season 3-1 against Portland and only lost the one game because of a Roy miracle shot. This is a team we matchup well against. I Houston is going to win the series in 6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Hardened Houston Faces Stiff Test In Raw But Hungry Blazers*



> Not only do the Blazers make their triumphant return to the postseason after a five-year absence, they do so with the home-court edge in the opening round. The Rockets don't feel quite as giddy, coughing up a 14-point second half lead Wednesday at Dallas to go from the possible second seed in the Western Conference to fifth.
> 
> "Like I told the team," Houston coach Rick Adelman said, "it's a really good learning experience for when we play this weekend because that's what the pressure is going to be like and we're going to have to respond to it."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/art_garcia/04/16/houpor20090416/index.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

I actually think a lot of "experts" are underrating us at the moment.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I actually think a lot of "experts" are underrating us at the moment.


The only guys I take their opinions seriously are Abbott and Thorpe, and Abbott is a Blazers fan.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

I remember Adelman wanting to put Yao at the high post. If there's a time to do it it's when the fronting begins. Yao's midrange shot is getting to be as consistent as Scola and Landry. Switch Artest to the low post who can punish any wing player the Blazers have(having about 50-60lbs on all of them).


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



> Playoff Preview Part 1: A Look at the Rockets
> by Dave on Apr 17, 2009 2:19 AM PDT
> 
> Today we begin to break down the playoff series between the Houston Rockets and Portland Trail Blazers. We're going to start by looking in-depth at the opponent. Tomorrow we'll look at what the Blazers might do to counter the Rockets and also at peripheral factors.
> ...



*Great analysis.
The first game is most important,so we must win.
GO ROCKETS.:mvp:*


http://www.blazersedge.com/2009/4/17/841253/playoff-preview-part-1-a-look-at


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



> I remember Adelman wanting to put Yao at the high post. If there's a time to do it it's when the fronting begins. Yao's midrange shot is getting to be as consistent as Scola and Landry. Switch Artest to the low post who can punish any wing player the Blazers have(having about 50-60lbs on all of them).


Really good point. This would be a good time to do it and let everyone know early that if you front the big man in the playoffs we have an answer. Ron will punish your smaller players or Yao will hit the open 15 ft set shot. I like it!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

Should be a great series!

I'm going to be at the game tomorrow and every Blazers home game. Hopefully all the way to the finals! 

Spaceman, another key to the series is the bench. They were key to our last game and I know you guys have a good bench.

We finished with 6 straight wins, the last Blazers team to do that was in 77 the year we won our only championship.

I'm a die-hard Blazers fan, but I did cheer for the Rockets once. I was hoping that Clyde would get a ring and was happy that he did with you guys.

Really going to be weird having a series against you with RA as your coach. 

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

Garbage Time All-Stars


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



> I have a feeling the Trail Blazers — and most of their fan base — could not have chosen a better first-round opponent to educate them about what the NBA playoffs are really like.
> 
> You think you know what a physical game is? Not yet, you don’t. You think you just can’t stand a few players around the league? Wait until you’re done with a best-of-seven battle against Ron Artest, Yao Ming, Luis Scola and Shane Battier. I’m serious here, you’re going to reach hatred by the time this series is over.


*A week from now you’re probably going to be pretty irritated with the Houston Rockets*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*










> *[BDL] NBA Playoff Previews: No. 4 Blazers vs. No. 5 Rockets*
> 
> *Blazer's Edge*: Blazers in 6.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/NBA-Playoff-Previews-No-4-Blazers-vs-No-5-Ro?urn=nba,157267


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

*TrueHoop's Stat Geek Smackdown 2009*



> *Smackdown Breakdown: Rockets-Blazers*
> 
> Jeffrey Ma, let's remember, has worked for the Blazers. He's friendly with all kinds of people in the organization. But he's the dissenter here, the one expert picking the Rockets: "This one is the toughest for me," he explains. "While I want badly for the Blazers to win this one, I still think they are a year away. This team is 10 deep and their second team outplays their first team at times, but that depth means less in the playoffs with no back-to-back games. I just think this is the toughest matchup for the Blazers (except, obviously, the Lakers). I hope I'm wrong, though."
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



Cornholio said:


> *A week from now you’re probably going to be pretty irritated with the Houston Rockets*


I stopped reading at this point:



> Yao is enormous, as everyone knows — difficult to move, strong as a bull and *whining to the officials everytime you as much as breath on him.*


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



> Round 1
> Portland (64.3%) vs. Houston (34.7%): In many ways this is the most interesting first-round series. First of all, if somebody is going to beat the Lakers in the West, it will be one of these two teams. Second, things look fairly even on paper, especially after we account for the Rockets' improved play since Tracy McGrady went out: They went 22-8 minus the hobbled T-Mac.
> 
> But most of all I like this series because it will help us with a big question: What matters more, head-to-head matchups or overall regular-season performance? The Blazers undoubtedly have the edge in the latter category, winning 54 games with the league's fifth-best scoring margin and coming on like gangbusters down the stretch. Not only did the Blazers match Houston's 22-8 mark in their final 30 games, they did it without a loss to a single sub-.500 team.
> ...


Link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*










> *The Ultimate Playoff Preview*
> 
> I’m not a big believer in fate or destiny. I happen to think we all forge our own path, free from the shackles of predestination. Yet it’s impossible to deny that certain events come pre-packaged with an air of inevitability; some things just seem meant to be. The Arabs even have a word which perfectly captures that phenomenon: it’s called “maktub” – literally meaning “it is written.”
> 
> ...





> Then there’s little nugget courtesy of Joel Przybilla, after he found out his club was set to face Houston in the first round: "This time, I want him,'' Przybilla said. "I want to guard him straight up. I want that on my shoulders.'' That sound you hear in the background is the entire Rockets’ fanbase furiously nodding, “Yes, please!”


Full article


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> I remember Adelman wanting to put Yao at the high post. If there's a time to do it it's when the fronting begins. Yao's midrange shot is getting to be as consistent as Scola and Landry. Switch Artest to the low post who can punish any wing player the Blazers have(having about 50-60lbs on all of them).


Yao is ineffective in the high post. They still guard him closely there. The only time Yao gets open mid-range jumpers is on pick and rolls, and those are usually several feet further out than when Scola and Landry find themselves open.

Also, I don't know why we're obsessed with Artest as a creator on offense. He is not a good creator of his own offense or of others. Once he commits to scoring he does not often find the open man when the help comes. He does not get good shots off. He turns it over. Just not a good option. I'd prefer Scola on the low block. 

Really, the only legitimate answer to fronting defenses is to punish teams by attacking the rim and crashing the offensive boards. There is a reason why you rarely see fronting outside of Rockets games, and why it has taken seven years for teams to consistently use it against us -- it leaves the paint extremely vulnerable. 

We need to stop trying to make extremely difficult post entry passes to Yao (ie don't waste 12 seconds trying to feed him, then panic and chuck up a contested jumper). We should instead create spacing, move the ball decisively to the middle and go to the basket. The Blazers' defense relies heavily on their centers protecting the rim. If those guys front, they will be way out of position to do that. Without that the Blazers are weak defensively.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*

Ya, I doubt the Blazers will front Yao unless Aldridge does it. He has the speed and length to recover and we'd have a smaller quicker line up in. I really doubt we'll do much of it at all to tell you the truth. It has hurt us rebounding the most.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



Jonathan Feigen said:


> *Are the Rockets tough enough?*
> 
> This should be the Trail Blazers' series.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/04/are_the_rockets_tough_enough_a.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



> *Houston offense versus Portland defense*
> 
> Houston is 16th in offense (105.4 points per 100 possessions) and Portland is 10th in defense (104.5 points per 100).
> 
> ...





> *Portland offense versus Houston defense*
> 
> Portland had the league's second-best offense (110.7 points per 100 possessions) while Houston had the league's fourth-strongest defense (101.4 points allowed per 100).
> 
> ...





> Each team is capable of winning on the other's court, and Houston almost swept this series in the regular season. Portland's home-court advantage matters only if it goes seven games, other than giving the Blazers a chance to get a big lead in the series.
> 
> But other than Houston's point guards, the Rockets are a very experienced team and they played incredible defense in the postseason last year. If Portland knuckles up and wins the first two, its chances of winning the series soar, but Houston should be the better-prepared team overall, and winning Game 1 or 2 seems likely. The fact that the Rockets should be able to quiet Portland's normally huge edge on the offensive glass is the difference-maker, to me.
> 
> *Prediction: Houston in 6*


*Scouting Breakdown: Rockets-Blazers*


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*



Hakeem said:


> Yao is ineffective in the high post. They still guard him closely there. The only time Yao gets open mid-range jumpers is on pick and rolls, and those are usually several feet further out than when Scola and Landry find themselves open.
> 
> Also, I don't know why we're obsessed with Artest as a creator on offense. He is not a good creator of his own offense or of others. Once he commits to scoring he does not often find the open man when the help comes. He does not get good shots off. He turns it over. Just not a good option. I'd prefer Scola on the low block.
> 
> ...


You entirely missed my point. I know Yao is guarded closely outside, and that gives Artest room to operate. Also I never said anything about Artest being a creator. Anyone who knows basketball should know better. Do you prefer him posting up and drawing fouls or do you want him forcing the issue from the 3pt line(which usually results in a charge, blocked shot, turnover, or ill-advised contested shot fading in a random direction)

I do agree that we need to attack the basket once the fronting begins. Brooks can blow by just about anyone in the league and get to the rim. He just needs to make the right decision when he gets there.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*










> *If At First You Don't Succeed...*
> 
> _“I’ve failed over and over again in my life and that is why I succeed.”
> 
> ...


Full article


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers*










> *For Yao, one and done is no longer an option*
> 
> While his teammates were out on the floor hoisting jump shots, flicking in finger rolls, taking their final warm-ups for the start of the playoffs, Yao Ming was sitting on the Houston Rockets’ bench with his head bowed, his eyes closed and his arms crossed on his lap.
> 
> ...


Full article


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers (1-0)*

It's not a option, it's Yao's only choice. 

Well I've finally recovered from the whipping we go in the first game! 

See ya guys in Houston!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers (1-0)*

I missed a game already and probably will miss the next one...****!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers (1-1)*

This series is gonna be a tough and long long series.:bluesbros:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers (3-1)*



> *Rockets’ role players thrive in closing act*
> 
> 
> HOUSTON – About 19 months ago, when Rick Adelman was preparing to walk into his first training camp as the new head coach of the Houston Rockets, there were a couple of guys on the roster he hoped would soon walk out.
> ...



*Hayes is the definition of a hard-working, team-first basketball player.*



http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Agw6A2snCianlldTAVp.XYm8vLYF?slug=ys-blazersrockets042709&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers (3-1)*










Kevin Arnovitz said:


> *Houston's Figure Four*
> 
> After getting burned by Yao Ming for seven field goals in the first quarter of Game One, Portland has shifted its defensive course, devoting a lot more attention to Yao ever since. For most of the past three games, Portland has deployed what Doug Collins referred to Sunday night as a "sandwich” – one defender fronting Yao (usually Portland's center, Joel Przybilla or Greg Oden), and one playing behind him on the block (usually the power forward, LaMarcus Aldridge). Even when that sandwich has been open-faced, Aldridge hasn't veered too far away from Yao down low.
> Luis Scola
> ...


TrueHoop


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Portland Trail Blazers (3-1)*

*Rockets win the series 4-2!*

:cheers:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Completely agree with Artest... getting out the 1st round alone isn't enough. It's cool but I'm not popping champagne over it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm proud.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Major shout out to all my guys for getting it done last night and throughout the series against Portland. They played hard and physical all series, and they definitely earned this one. What really made the difference in the series was their commitment to defense and to playing team basketball. That was as complete of a team effort as you are going to find, and I couldn’t be more proud of everyone on the squad. Everybody took their games to the next level too. Ron did a great job of slowing down and hounding Brandon Roy all series, and that’s no easy task. Scola, Brooks, and Battier took their games to the next level too and Yao did what he does best: dominate the paint and put pressure on the other team’s big men. Portland is a good young team, with a lot of talent, so beating taking them down is something to be proud of.
> 
> Unfortunately I wasn’t able to make it to the game last night as my doctors advised against the travel and stress it would take to be there. That decision was made even more frustrating when the Bulls vs Celtics game went into 3 overtimes, making me miss the entire 1st half of the game!!!!! Couldn’t TNT have put our game on TBS or even NBA TV or something? It’s hard enough to sit at home while your team is playing, but to not even be able to see the first half? Man that was frustrating….. Anyone else out there have that issue when trying to watch our game?
> 
> ...



T-mac a cheerleader.:twave:

http://www.t-mac.com/tmac/blogDetail/1736


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Yao's Great Wall of burdens crumbles with Game 6 win*
> 
> Long before he was walking on air in celebration, Yao Ming was diving down onto the floor in determination.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/fran_blinebury/05/01/blinebury.game6/index.html


----------

